# Anyone out there play guitar?



## sparkbr (Dec 2, 2009)

not sure if any of you out there play guitar or not, but here are a few of my latest projects.

Hand built copy of a 1958 Fender Deluxe - 5E3 - It's not quiet finished, but I'm hoping to have it done tonight for it's first trial.





Hand built aluminum hollow body for my 'tele





The Aluminum 'tele next to my first homemade amp (based loosely on a fender champ)




Homemade tube screamer


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2009)

That is some awesome stuff - I plink around a great deal - mostly to the dismay of my family and neighbors


----------



## sparkbr (Dec 2, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> That is some awesome stuff - I plink around a great deal - mostly to the dismay of my family and neighbors



I know what you mean, I finally had to build an attenuenator for that marshal cabinet when I have my tube amp plugged in. It just gets too loud by the time you have the amp cranked up enough to get the good distortion out of it.


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 2, 2009)

I am going to start learning to play. I bought a cheap Peavey electric with 5watt amp. Its tuned and it holds a tune pretty good. I also have a Fender acoustic. I asked Santa-wife for lessons.

I built a "little smokey" amp but it has a high pitched squeal to it. I think I need to add a gain pot. or something to the circuit. I built the amp in a small computer speaker, put the jack on the front with an LED and a on/off toggle switch on top. runs off a 9volt battery.


----------



## sparkbr (Dec 2, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> I am going to start learning to play. I bought a cheap Peavey electric with 5watt amp. Its tuned and it holds a tune pretty good. I also have a Fender acoustic. I asked Santa-wife for lessons.
> 
> I built a "little smokey" amp but it has a high pitched squeal to it. I think I need to add a gain pot. or something to the circuit. I built the amp in a small computer speaker, put the jack on the front with an LED and a on/off toggle switch on top. runs off a 9volt battery.



That amp sounds pretty cool. Got any pics?


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 2, 2009)

Here ya go...

Uses this Schematic, but I added a LED and Switch..


----------



## sparkbr (Dec 2, 2009)

That's very similar to the tube screamer, just in a stripped down version. Looks like it uses the opamp for gain only. I like it.


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 3, 2009)

maybe a variable cap between pin 1 and 8. I think a .47uf cap might work as well, not sure.
Maybe get more power out of it by stepping up the voltage to 12volts with a wall adapter.

The Little Smokey amp also has an output and this one doesnt. The Little Smokey will actually drive a 4x12 cabinet and rock pretty good. Check you tube for Little Smokey amp videos.


----------



## rickmathew (Dec 8, 2009)

I love to play the Guitar. Good to see the Guitar pictures here in this post. All the Pictures are really interesting.


----------



## Crankworm (Dec 8, 2009)

shouldn't that tele be on the tinaxe website?  how does it sound? It looks awesome!


----------



## sparkbr (Dec 8, 2009)

Crankworm said:


> shouldn't that tele be on the tinaxe website?  how does it sound? It looks awesome!



Hahahaha, nice, and thanks. It sounds great, hard to describe the tone change, almost like it broadened the range of tone rather than just a brighter tone. My uncle has been playing in a local blues band since his teens and wants me to build another for him, but mount a tube screamer and a delay pedal inside the guitar. The plan is to put the pedals on mini toggle switches, then have trim pots inside for the tone/gain/level/delay. It'll probably be a month or two before I start that one though.


----------



## sparkbr (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, haven't worked on it for awhile, but I finally got the Fender deluxe mounted inside a cabinet.


----------



## ForkliftJeff (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't played much since I got married, but here's mine just after I bought it about 5 years ago.


----------



## Brine (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's one of mine I put up for sale yesterday. :mrgreen: 

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/msg/1620931754.html


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are my babies. The electric has been through hell, but she's still kickin


----------



## breachless (May 20, 2010)

I play quite a bit still. Not like I used to when I was playing in bands, but it's something I will likely never give up. My 3 month old daughter absolutely LOVES it when I plug in and play her songs...

Anyway, here is a video of my band from a few years back doing a metal version of Micheal Jacksons "Beat It". The vocals are a bit shaky, but you get the idea. I am the guitarist with the Les Paul that plays the Van Halen solo in the video. Check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQCOM6kDusE


----------



## .:Crosby:. (May 22, 2010)

I started playing bass when I was about 13, I took some starter lessons that's gave me a good foundation then ran off with it from there.
After that I started screwing around with the guitar. I bought a chord book, learned a couple songs and kinda built up from there.
I played in a band for about 2 years, now I just play ata the house and whwnever there is a bonfire.

Here they are...
The accoustic is a samick acoustic/electric. (Bonfire guitar)
The bass on the left is a music man olp stingray. This is what I learned on
About a year ago I striped it down and repainted it and bought new pickups for it
The other bass is my baby... Epiphone thunderbird..I seen her hanging on the wall 
In the music store and fell in love.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 28, 2010)

Yep, I played in a bar cover band professionally for three years in the 80's (big hair and spandex ) before coming to my senses and going to university! Don't play much these days (any spare time I have is spent fishing) but I still have my guitars: 1973 Tobacco Sunburst Les Paul and 1985 Kramer Pacer (from when they were still made in the US). I have a small Marshall solid state/tube amp that sounds amazing.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 28, 2010)

I still play 1-2 hours every night before bed. My way of relaxing....but it does make for late nights. My usual gig is at church for the last 10 years, and about 2 years ago, I agreed to play mass at the church I grew up in. About the only thing that it keeps me from doing is fishing, so it's not too bad. I can still take off whenever I want....I just don't that often.

I play mostly acoustic in church, but I play electric too for the youth group retreats. That's always a lot of fun a couple times a year. I also play keys on occasion, and sing a lot. I've been blessed with a natural self taught gift from God....not to mention great gear!

Here are a few pics of my babies. (I don't have pics of my strats...hmmm, I wonder why I've not done that yet???)


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 28, 2010)

I am living proof that you can't teach an old dog. I am struggling along but am determined to learn to play an instrument before I kick off. I've been taking lessons since February and have a very kind teacher who gives me encouragement despite the fact that I've got no native talent. In addition, I am a lefty which adds a whole other lever of complexity (I can't even go to a music store to buy a left-handed thumb pick). I have a six string acoustic/electric and an electric; both are Ibanez (not many for a lefty to choose from). I am really interested in blues but my world tour is quite a ways off yet. My friend tells me that you can only get better. I hope he's right. I was going to reward myself for my 60th birthday this year with a Martin OM1 but I have to work a lot harder first.


----------



## breachless (Jun 29, 2010)

fender66 said:


> I still play 1-2 hours every night before bed. My way of relaxing....but it does make for late nights. My usual gig is at church for the last 10 years, and about 2 years ago, I agreed to play mass at the church I grew up in. About the only thing that it keeps me from doing is fishing, so it's not too bad. I can still take off whenever I want....I just don't that often.
> 
> I play mostly acoustic in church, but I play electric too for the youth group retreats. That's always a lot of fun a couple times a year. I also play keys on occasion, and sing a lot. I've been blessed with a natural self taught gift from God....not to mention great gear!
> 
> Here are a few pics of my babies. (I don't have pics of my strats...hmmm, I wonder why I've not done that yet???)



That '70 Gibson made me drool all over my keyboard! Very nice.

Also, are those the George L's cut-to-fit cables you are using on your pedal board?


----------



## fender66 (Jun 29, 2010)

[/quote]

That '70 Gibson made me drool all over my keyboard! Very nice.

Also, are those the George L's cut-to-fit cables you are using on your pedal board?[/quote]

Yes, those are George L's. I have so many pedals that I decided to make my own custom pedal board and the G L's fit the bill just perfectly. Expensive, but worth it.

Now the Gibson...that has a very cool story to it. My wife's uncle, who lives about 10 hours from us and we hardly ever see, bought it new in 1970. I saw him last at my father in laws funeral about a year and a half ago. When he learned that I played, he told me he had it in his closet but hadn't played it for years. I told him I'd love to see/play it someday and he was very receptive. Last Christmas, my wife didn't know what to get me for a gift, so 3 days before Christmas she called him and asked if he might be willing to give it up to me and how much it would cost. He didn't even blink an eye and sent it to her for the cost of shipping. Yes....I cried like a baby when she walked out with it. It did need a little work, but I have a great guy that reset the bridge and set it up. Sound quality is pretty darn good, but honestly, my Collings is the best sounding acoustic I've ever played and my #1 most of the time. If you can afford a Collings.....you will never regret it. My Taylor is my #2. The Gibby...stays at home. I'd be sick if anything happened to it.


----------



## breachless (Jun 30, 2010)

That '70 Gibson made me drool all over my keyboard! Very nice.

Also, are those the George L's cut-to-fit cables you are using on your pedal board?[/quote]

Yes, those are George L's. I have so many pedals that I decided to make my own custom pedal board and the G L's fit the bill just perfectly. Expensive, but worth it.

Now the Gibson...that has a very cool story to it. My wife's uncle, who lives about 10 hours from us and we hardly ever see, bought it new in 1970. I saw him last at my father in laws funeral about a year and a half ago. When he learned that I played, he told me he had it in his closet but hadn't played it for years. I told him I'd love to see/play it someday and he was very receptive. Last Christmas, my wife didn't know what to get me for a gift, so 3 days before Christmas she called him and asked if he might be willing to give it up to me and how much it would cost. He didn't even blink an eye and sent it to her for the cost of shipping. Yes....I cried like a baby when she walked out with it. It did need a little work, but I have a great guy that reset the bridge and set it up. Sound quality is pretty darn good, but honestly, my Collings is the best sounding acoustic I've ever played and my #1 most of the time. If you can afford a Collings.....you will never regret it. My Taylor is my #2. The Gibby...stays at home. I'd be sick if anything happened to it.[/quote]

That's awesome!

I too ended up using the George L's for my pedal board and it was well worth it... I swear the sound quality is also better using these over other cheaper cables.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been playing for 6 or 7 years now. I'm not that bad. I will never give it up because it is so much fun and whenever there is a party, you are always well liked among the crowd. 

I'm playing with my Fender Mexistrat (bought used and still playing well) and my pride and joy: an Ovation acoustic electric. It's a prototype model and one of a kind. I love it. So much. 

Previously played through a 15 watt VOX that held up well, until I started playing in venues. I needed more power, so I got a Marshall 412 Vintage 25th anniversary cab. No head, still looking for a tube head. My cousin is an audio electronics major and has a B52 all tube that he's going to give me. I can't wait.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 8, 2010)

What kinda music you guys listen to?


----------



## breachless (Jul 8, 2010)

I listen to a pretty wide variety of stuff, but my first love has always been metal (ever since the 3rd grade when I got my hands on Anthrax's Among the Living cassette tape... It was love at first listen!) Anything from Iron Maiden, Slayer, Ozzy, Anthrax and Metallica to Meshuggah, Pantera, Candiria, Soilwork, Mastodon or In Flames. 

I also LOVE some of the less heavy bands out there... I love 311 for some reason, as well as bands like Faith No More (one of my absolute favorite bands ever...), Incubus (the older stuff), and a lot of funk stuff. There was this metal/funk fusion band in the 90's called Infectious Grooves that were pretty killer...

I also like classic rock as well as my guilty pleasure: anything that came out of the 80's, including the cheesy 80's pop stuff.

I will have to post some pics of my gear one of these days...


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh so you're a metal guy? I ;ike the new age metal like Avenged Sevenfold, Bullet for my Valentine, Atreyu, and alotta other metal. 

You should see my ipod songlist. Theres everything from Cream, Eric Clapton, and Black Sabbath to Selena Gomez,Eminem, Paco de Lucia, Kesha, and Travie McCoy, to BFMV and A7X, Iron Maiden, and Nirvana. So I'd say I listen to a pretty wide variety of music. 

I don't really like Metallica, except for their OLD stuff. Like anything before Kirk Hammett. Yeah, MAYBE some of his EARLY stuff is okay. But thats pretty much it.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry guys....that metal stuff is a bit out of my league. I will always love classic rock and play it at home in the basement a lot, but I play with 3 different church bands, one of which is just me and a bass player. Other stuff for fun I mess with is jazz, but I've got a long way to go with that.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jul 8, 2010)

I listen to it only for the guitar work. Through listening to it, I have come to enjoy flamenco guitar. It is truly specatular. 

Classic rock was my first love and always will be. Lol 

You just can't beat the sound of the oldies...


----------



## raven174us (Jul 30, 2010)

I mainly play hard rock myself but I listen to a wide verity of music. Anything from Lynyrd Skynyrd to Killswtich Engage. 
I don't spend a lot of money on gear. Here is the last set up I had.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 6, 2010)

I have been playing for right around 15 years, I should be a lot better than I am, but to me it is just something I like to do when I have some spare time, I typically get in atleast an hour daily. I never wanted to make anything of it other than that. My main ax is an ebony sg standard, and I have a bc rich nj beast, that I would like to get rid of. I also have a bunch of bodies and necks laying aorund that with random electronics that I picked up on ebay years ago and never did anything with. I mostly play metal stuff and just some random shreds I like. I am a metalhead through and through anything from power and progressive to death and black....I like it all. I have two crappy amps, a digitech rp 355 and a bunch of single stomp boxes....oh and everybody has gotsta have a crybaby. 

You guys have some nice guitars and pedal boards....I wish I was that organized, I have cords and crap everywhere :? 
Unfortunately my fingers are too fat for me to get as good as I'd like. I just cannot sweep to save my life, my fingers just don't work like that. I swear some people are just engineered to play right out of the.... [-X


----------



## thad. (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I play.

I don't do bands any more but I like doing solo acoustic stuff. I don't do typical acoustic songs- I do acoustic versions of old metal, new rock stuff, and 80's stuff. Eclecticism is fun.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been playing awhile {and still have a ways to go} and have a DeArmond Starfire Special, a MexiStrat and a TeleSquire, all thru a Vox AD30VT and a Fender Frontman. Play mostly rockabilly, 60's and 70's rock, the stuff I grew up with.


----------



## Crazyboat (Dec 29, 2020)

I play on an intermediate level, my gear is way better then I am, but hell, you only live once. PRS SE24, Fender white on white Strat, Epi sunburst LP in the electric dept. A fender G-DEC amp mostly for a beat, a Pignose for portability, and an Ibanez 15 watt tube screamer.

Acoustically speaking my starter Ibanez artwood 100, a starter Ovation, an Epi SJ 200 and a Gibson G45.If any of you are around the northern NJ area, say hi.


----------

